# Common Problem with Enhance Detail Feature



## DWU2 (Feb 14, 2019)

I don't think there's a fix yet for anyone to suggest, but a LOT of people are finding that the new Enhance Detail feature returns a totally black DNG file.  Things people have tried such as turning off graphics processor, upgrading drivers, etc. haven't worked.  Just be aware.  Here's a link to users describing their experiences to Adobe:  Camera Raw/Lightroom: Enhance Details broken - All-black preview and final render | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## d200_4me (Feb 14, 2019)

Add me to the list.  Not working at all.  Black preview and just can't use it to create a new image with enhanced detail.  Guess I'll be waiting for the next update.


----------



## reidthaler (Feb 15, 2019)

Don't worry, ED photos look the same


----------



## Signes2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm running Windows 7 Pro and Lroom Classic CC 8.2.
When I go to Enhance I receive a message ''System update required. Requires Windows 10''
I can't see the point in moving to Win 10. I would have thought that the update would on Win 7???


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 2, 2019)

Enhanced Details requires the ML (Machine Learning) features of the Operating System that were introduced in the 1809 Update to Windows 10.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2019)

Signes2000 said:


> I'm running Windows 7 Pro and Lroom Classic CC 8.2.
> When I go to Enhance I receive a message ''System update required. Requires Windows 10''
> I can't see the point in moving to Win 10. I would have thought that the update would on Win 7???


You might want to start thinking about upgrading to Windows 10. Microsoft is dropping support for W7, so it's likely that Adobe will before too long too.


----------



## Signes2000 (Mar 17, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You might want to start thinking about upgrading to Windows 10. Microsoft is dropping support for W7, so it's likely that Adobe will before too long too.


Thanks for your reply. I do have that in mind for when I upgrade my desktop.


----------

